# Connecticut lawmakers pass sweeping gun measure



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Connecticut lawmakers early Thursday approved what advocacy groups call the strongest and most comprehensive gun legislation in the nation. The Connecticut measure adds more than 100 guns to the state's list of banned assault weapons, limits the capacity of ammunition magazines to 10 rounds and bans armor-piercing bullets. Maybe somebody can post that list as I could not find it. The bill allows current owners of magazines that can hold more than 10 rounds to keep them, it requires those people to register the magazines with the state, and forbids owners from loading them with more than 10 rounds outside their homes or while at a gun range. It also requires eligibility certificates for the purchase of any rifle, shotgun or ammunition, and significantly increases penalties for illegal possession and trafficking of guns. Also requires background checks for all firearms sales, including at gun shows, and creates safety standards for school buildings.
All I can say is wow....


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

just read this on CNN. this thread will be moved and/or locked. so......in before the move/lock!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I can just imagine the rush of people that will go register their magazines. That state has been through alot but this won't stop anything. Total knee jerk reaction.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...es-rally-against-state-gun-control-proposals/
Feel bad for the people working at Colt.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

...because criminals ALL follow the laws...


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

That's right..forgot Colt's headquarters was in Hartford.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

And now it begins! Hang on folks this is just the opening act,On here and every where!%


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

IGbullshark said:


> just read this on CNN. this thread will be moved and/or locked. so......in before the move/lock!


There will be no reason to close this thread as long as everyone abides by the TOS. If anyone is not familiar with them this would be a great time to review them.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Gutless liberals. I'm sure the criminals are shaking in their boots! LOL!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

bobk said:


> I can just imagine the rush of people that will go register their magazines. That state has been through alot but this won't stop anything. Total knee jerk reaction.
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...es-rally-against-state-gun-control-proposals/
> *Feel bad for the people working at Colt*.


Colt is considering leaving the state: http://www.policemag.com/channel/weapons/news/2013/03/22/colt-considers-leaving-connecticut.aspx Magpul also.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I was watching this program on CNN last night. They were condoning the Connecticut gun measures taken. They "didn't see the need for guns." They made the argument that the 2nd amendment was essentially out of date, and that the right should be taken from Americans.

Then, in the very next segment, the panel of four people all agreed that it was within people's right to smoke marijuana, "because the police cannot regulate it anyway, and it is costing too much to try and stop people from using it." WHAT?!

So, they feel that it is okay to take away the 2nd amendment rights we have because of the "harm" responsible gun owners are inflicting on society, and its also okay to just overlook formerly illegal things (that do harm people when used non-medically) because we can't regulate them anyway....I'm just scratching my head on this one. I can't believe CNN actually put that on.

I just hope there isnt a 28th amendment in our future regarding gun control.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

armor-piercing bullets, ones that will defeat body armor are also called common hunting rounds. Body armor(I.e. Bullet proof vest) were/are only designed to stop hand gun calibers. So any common hunting caliber in that state has just been banned! I am Tired of politicians that don't even know what they are talking about....


----------

